# Autosleeper Symbol, Peugeot Boxer 2.5TD tips?



## earthman (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll be looking at a 2000 example at the weekend, any tips in general what I should be looking for? I'm not really that worried about the motorhome side of things, it's the van in general that I don't know much about, know more about Fords and VW's.

It's a MWB 320 model, what does the 320 mean?

Should it have a JD5 engine? the ad said something about an upgraded engine, would the newer design of engine from a 2003 model even fit?

What are these engines like in general? are they cambelt driven? are the tappets hydraulic? any weak points or related items to look out for? 

I've read a lot about rain water getting in the engine bay, is it just a case of fitting a plastic guard to stop this? any other body points to look out for?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure what the 320 means :?: . The 2.5td is a good lump; mine is over 10 years old now, had the cambelt changed this year, after 54000 miles. No problems at all with the engine, but the gearbox is a bit of a dog! 5th gear was an afterthought :roll: , and is susceptible to dropping out of gear. Have a search for Sevel 5th gear - there's a few threads as well as mine :roll:


----------



## earthman (Nov 24, 2010)

bognormike said:


> not sure what the 320 means :?: . The 2.5td is a good lump; mine is over 10 years old now, had the cambelt changed this year, after 54000 miles. No problems at all with the engine, but the gearbox is a bit of a dog! 5th gear was an afterthought :roll: , and is susceptible to dropping out of gear. Have a search for Sevel 5th gear - there's a few threads as well as mine :roll:


Thanks for all that, so when in 5th does the revs not drop by much? is that what you mean by afterthought? Does it pop out of gear whilst under load or only when you come off the gas? I don't suppose you can show me that link? I can't use the search function and I guess that I can only post 3 more times now.

I would join up now but I'm going to be very skint if the deal on this van happens.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The 320 is the chassis designation (medium wheelbase)

We used to have a year 2000 Boxer 2.5TD (320 wheelbase) and didnt have any 5th gear problems. Decent runner and fuel economy but the 
engine is a bit long in the tooth by todays standards but will keep going.

I know of another Executive (same chassis different body to what you are looking at) with 170,000 miles on the clock. Apart from a couple of cambelt changes the engine hasnt been touched

Regarding the water in to the engine bay, I fitted some screenwasher pipe to the scuttle and fed it down through the engine compartment with a branch off from the battery tray to below the front cross member took about 15mins to do and it stopped the water issue


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'e got a 1998 2.5TDiCAT (presume that's pretty much the same as the one you're looking at) and it's been absolutely fine so far touch wood. Current mileage is 82,000 and rising and the only work that I know of is confined to annual servicing and a cam-belt change every five years,

Compared to the rather more modern 2.8JTD that we had previously, the 2.5 is a little gruffer but pulls well, and in fact seems to have a better fifth gear to go with it. We've had no problems with fifth either, by the way (touch wood again).

If the one you're looking at seems to start readily and run happily I wouldn't worry too much about it. Evidence of regular servicing would be good to see though.

I've also followed Dodger148's tip about running a pipe from the scuttle to below the front axle. There was actually a nipple already in place for this. I suspect that the 'water in engine compartment' bother you've been reading about related to the first versions of the much newer 2007-onwards Fiat and Peugeut engines.


----------



## earthman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guy's, re the screenwasher pipe mod, at first I thought you meant slicing one side along it's length so it could be pushed onto the lip/edge of the scuttle panel to create a good seal with the bonnet, it sounds like you are just pushing it onto a stub/nipple just like what's on a brake caliper. If that's so then that's something Peugeot must have fitted to be a drain hole, strange why they didn't finish it off by connect a piece of pipe to it then??

One thing that worries me, the van is a W reg and the details on DVLA website confirm that the date of manufacture is 2000 but the date of registration is 2003, if it had been sat at a dealers for 3 years why is it a W reg???


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I drilled my own hole in the scuttle.

Converters buy vans & chassis and they could be a few months old when they are shipped from Sevil (Pug / Fiat / Citroen ) to the uk or from in your case Pug (uk) to Willersey. This is normal for all manufacturers using imported chassis/vans. 
Pugeot UK arn't bad at giving the full three years warranty from the date of registration whereas others give it from the date of chassis manufacture.

Out of interest, if you look in the glove box there should be a white label with an A-S build number on it. (a letter followed by some numbers)
A-S can get the full details of the van from this such as upholstry colours, engine size, date of build, chassis info etc. Dont know how forthcoming they would be on giving you this info (if you spoke nicely to them)


----------

